# Maxim Champ Polymer



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Just got this one yesterday (very quick shipping) and can not put it down. I've already tried several different set ups on it but found that the original tube set up that came with it seems to work very well with this shooter. I'm not sure if the tubes are 1745's or not but it hits hard with both 3/8th" and 1/2" steel ball ammo. I must have already put 100 shots on this thing in the last 24 hours but that's just a guess as I never count my shots.

I have been curious about this little shooter for awhile and since simple shot was having a sale I was left with no choice and was forced to buy it. It is on the small size but can keep pace with my larger shooters no problem. Being so small and made of polymer, this slingshot feels almost weightless and practically disappears in your hand, which I like.

It really is very pocket-able and easy to find a place to carry it around in. I am tempted to start bringing it with me to some of my lawn care jobs because this area has lots of copperheads and cane break rattlesnakes. It would be very easy to keep with me and not be in the way.

It does require some grip tape to create a more secure grasp of the slingshot. If you have a Dick's Sporting Goods in your area then that is your best bet. They sell the perfect tape under the name of "bat tape" but upon reading the label it is also used on hockey sticks. It is self adhesive and conforms perfectly to these polymer slingshots and gives you the right amount of texture for a secure and safe grip. Don't bother with Walmart, they don't all carry the exact same products...so while one may have this tape another may not. The three I tried out here did not.

I have some pictures, one of which puts the MC next to the Scout and the Axiom to help give you an idea of the scale of the Maxim Champ.

Anyhow I'm just an old ******* and not very eloquent when it comes to writing reviews but I would like to say that if you have considered this shooter before, then by all means take advantage of the sale before it's over and get one. I am very happy that I did.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Good for you my friend...Keep shooting..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations and good shooting with the trio.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good post Hound.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Got a champ on the way. Can't wait!


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

bmlodge said:


> Got a champ on the way. Can't wait!


You're gonna love it. I keep mine within reach all day everyday since I got it. Don't forget to buy grip tape. don't buy Tourna Grip, it's not what you want. You are in the UK so I'm guessing the grip tape that is used for cricket bats will be what you are looking for. The stuff I used is self adhesive and is cloth material. It is sort of stretchy and allows you to manipulate it as you wrap it around the sharp angles on the slingshot. If you can find something like that you are set.

Enjoy your new champ, happy shooting.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Cheers Hound.

Yeah, I intend this slingshot to be my EDC one at 5" it's perfect. I'll probably end up wrapping paracord or something round it as I got plenty of that.

Ben


----------



## Lorax (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for the review, I have been looking at this one as well but they are sold out...I check the sight every other day in hopes that they catch up on production.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm a bit paranoid about whether I'll get my Champ as I keep checking the tracking and all it says it departed Candler on May 30th, that was the last update, nothing since. The last time I ordered it got a lot further than that in a week!


----------



## Lorax (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh I'm sure it will be there soon brother, and when it does let us know what you think. I'm curious what rubber it is set up with.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Will do Lorax, hoping it will turn up. I think they come banded with short 1842 tubes.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh yes. It came. Completely worth the wait. Loving the +p bandsets too. Can't wait to shoot this thing. I also can't believe how small it is. Love it.


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Glad it made it there bmlodge! I think you'll like it more and more as time goes by. It's by far the easiest to pack and carry and the tubes it comes with pack a nice punch. I love mine.

@Lorax , just hang in there, the maxim champ is one of their best sellers so it's just a matter of time before they will be available again.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Hound. So am I. yep, this is definitely going to be my EDC. The size is awesome.

Ben


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

I hope the Maxim is half as good as these reviews, I ordered one and the tracking info says it is "out for delivery". I'll know soon!
Thanks for the incentive to buy yet another slingshot! !


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr Dave said:


> I hope the Maxim is half as good as these reviews, I ordered one and the tracking info says it is "out for delivery". I'll know soon!
> Thanks for the incentive to buy yet another slingshot! !


It is Dave, trust us. I love mine, never leave home without it. Only tube shooter I use now. I'll probably order another soon. I always order two of everything, within reason...

Ben


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

My Maxim came in on schedule. I tried it...I'm not a tube shooter. I'll stick to my flat bands and play with the Maxim from time to time. Looks like it's just not for me.


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Have you tried it with bands yet?


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

As it happens I have just tied a set of flat bands on it. I'm using 3/4 - 1/2 inch tapered TBG with a kangaroo pouch. First few shots show a great promise. I may like this frame after all. It is a BEAR to tie bands on.


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes I agree it is a bit more challenging to tie bands on for TTF shooting. I run the bands through the loop holes first and then around the fork so that when I pull back on the bands they are pulled against the fork before they take the V shape heading back toward the pouch. This helps to fill in that space so that when you wrap the ties around the 3g slots they don't try to slide into the loop holes.

I also tried the kangaroo pouch with that same tapered set up but I found the roo to be too supple and it conformed too much to the shape of the steel shot and I was getting a bit of finger bump action as the pouch left my hand. The sure shot pouch seemed to work much better for me.

Happy shooting.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

On 11/7/2014, in the Modifications forum, under the topic "Slippery", you'll find my updated/upgraded slippery slingshot solution. I labeled it as a "Gripability" update/upgrade.

I found it very useful for my newly acquired Maxim Champ, as I have with a couple of poly Rangers, since my hands are normally abnormally dry. :screwy:

Check it out, you'll be happy you did.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I got mine yesterday the fit is perfect for my handsize . Im surprised at how feathery lite it is like petrified styrofoam of sorts. Shoots well almost nailed a crow in mid flight. A lucky close shave


----------

